# WebLayout



## zirag (13. September 2003)

Hi Leute 
Kann mir vielleicht einer das Format für einen Website nennen , damit ich in PS die richtige Größe angeben kann!!?
Bei 800x600  geht das nicht , und wenn doch ( ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver ) wie mach ich das denn in Dreamweaver rein ohne dass da Ränder entstehen ?

Need help , ist dringend !

Schonmal danke im Vorraus 

( Sorry an die Mods wenn ich das ins PS Forum poste aber brauch das Format ja für PS )


----------



## Hercules (13. September 2003)

Wenn du in Dreamweaver arbeitest, da kannst du soga das Format der Seite ablesen -- also z.B. eine 1024x768 wähere dann halt ein bissle weniger und genau das steht in Dreamweaver drinne --> also dort nachschauen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2003)

menno, wie wäre es mit DENKEN? !

Mach dir einen Screenshot ( Taste "Druck" ) und füge den in Photoshop ein und messe dann aus (Lineale, Infopalette, freistellen/Bildgrösse, ...., etc.)!


----------



## Mark (14. September 2003)

Hi!

Format einer Website?
814x623, 1001x488, 230x228 ... 

Ich arbeite selbst nicht mit Dreamweaver: ist der schuld, daß plötzlich alle Sites fixed-Sized sind? Kann's kaum glauben, der ist doch ganz gut?
Was ist aus der "guten alten Zeit" geworden, wo der Client noch entscheiden konnte, wie groß er seinen Browser öffnen möchte und sich der content noch selbst skalierte...
Ich würde mir die Möglichkeiten von skalierbaren Frames,Tables etc. anschauen, damit sich die Frage von fixen Formaten selbst erledigt....


----------



## Smoove (14. September 2003)

Hi







Ganz Rechts die Auflösung für den Monitor
Links Breite und Höhe des zu neuerstellenden Dokuments z.B. in Photoshop!

Also, viel Glück Kollega!


----------



## zirag (14. September 2003)

Danke Leute 

Sorry ich hab bei DreamWeaver nix gefunden , aber ich hab das mit 1024x600 gemacht und das ging wunderbar !


----------



## klask (14. September 2003)

also ich mach die breite immer mit 1001 dann geht sich das mit dem scrollbar schön aus, die höhe ist ja ganz egal, kommt halt drauf an was reinkommt


----------



## Gatemaster (15. September 2003)

@klask:

aber auf höheren auflösungen is die Scrollbar auch net schön brav neben deinem layout. prob ma auf 1280x960(meiner std auflösung) aus. Da siehts scho ganz anders aus!

Greetz Gatemaster


----------



## klask (17. September 2003)

das du dein layout nicht auf jede auflösung anpassen kannst bzw wirst is schon klar aber da doch die meisten leute die verwenden würd ichs mit 1001 pixel breite machen..


----------

